# I was always able to pass a test with only a day of studying.



## Spew (Aug 26, 2019)

So, I've always had this "gift" I guess you could call it of being able to pass, even most times ACE, a test with barely any effort. I remember in most of my public school life I didn't even study and I would get commended on my tests or do really good on projects that I would never do with a group I would always do by myself. In college it was a little tougher in the beginning because I wasn't used to having the self discipline to turn things in on time or keep track of test dates, but even yesterday I only gave myself about 6 hours to basically study the entire five chapters I didn't attend class for and I got a B+. I think I have only been in class about 30% of the semester so far and yet I'm still able to do well. It's nice, but what I don't like is I don't really gather the information so once I'm done with the test it's out of my mind. Does anyone else have this "gift"?


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol, yes. It's useful, but has its limitations. Unfortunately I think the gift does along with not needing to develop good self-management or self-discipline - as well as using short-term learning pathways, like you suggested. It does still have its advantages to be able to pull something fantastic out of, well, you-know-where every once in a while!


----------



## Spew (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes, exactly! Like, it's a nice perk, but it makes me very prone to procrastinating, but it also makes me to used to doing good with little effort that it holds me back from things I am unsure of like careers mostly. I can't really pull that kinda stuff there so it keeps me scared from expanding my knowledge and risking failure. It bums me out most days especially due to my anxiety and depression.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

yes my wife has this gift but her problem which I never dare to tell her straight up is that she doesn't know how to deal with failures and what it means to really make an effort to achieve something because everything's always been so easy for her until she graduated, she gives up easily


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

t4u6 said:


> yes my wife has this gift but her problem which I never dare to tell her straight up is that she doesn't know how to deal with failures and what it means to really make an effort to achieve something because everything's always been so easy for her until she graduated, she gives up easily


Sigh. That's exactly me.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Yep. Had the gift just as you described. Studying for a test was actually an impediment and a source of jitters. Being attentive in class worked for me and I paid particular attention when a teacher placed emphasis on a particular topic. Chances were that we would see that item on a test.


----------



## Spew (Aug 26, 2019)

That is my issue. It's not even something I'm proud of. I kinda envy those who are able to put time into studying and actually work for their good grades. I feel like I have no good life experiences because of how easy things were for me.


----------



## BlackEar (Jun 9, 2019)

That's one of the major reasons why I procrastinate. I always got what I wanted, and nothing worth much to me in my life as a result. I care a lot about projects and plans before I get my hands on them and after that? I don't wanna work on them anymore.
And like mentioned in the replies I give up easily. Sometimes I give up before I even try.
It's more of a nightmare than a gift.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

It's nothing uncommon. I do it a lot, because I cannot be bothered to actually learn most of the stuff.


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes that's always been me. Question is, are we putting in only enough effort to do well, but not really to our potential? Are we underachieving? I mean, I really could have earned scholarships so I didn't have to have a student loan which took over a decade to pay off. I could have came out of school near the top of my class. I could be a dynamo at my day job. But, I didn't or don't find it interesting enough to put in more effort, so there you go. Not saying there's anything wrong with that, just trying to be honest about it.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes, it's what is commonly known as being "school/book smart." I was the same way. I could attend a lecture and passively listen while playing on my phone, never read any of the material, not take any notes, and bullshit my way through any essay and get an A. Of course I retained absolutely nothing after the knowledge was no longer necessary to pass the class, but to be fair, professors only teach for the test nowadays anyway. Meanwhile, I was severely lacking in my knowledge of the real world and actually practical things. Like how insurance and taxes work.


----------



## INTP98 (Apr 13, 2019)

Yes I too have this gift and I am in final year of college. Though it seems like life is easy(atleast while i am a student), it also makes me feel like I have wasted a lot of my time where i could have learnt lot of interesting things. I love learning about things I find interesting. In one of my last semester's exam, I studied 7 modules in 2 hours (morning 6AM to 8AM) without any prior knowledge, for my 9AM exam. I still managed to get a B grade. But what I hate about it is that I didn't learn what I should have and wanted to learn. I don't feel like I am getting proper education, it just feels like I am passing exams for a bachelor's degree.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

That's how it worked in high school. The lowest grade I remember getting in high school was a 78/100 without studying. But with studying I would get closer to 85 or above every time.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes, like everyone else who has posted.


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

That’s not a gift, it’s called cramming, a terrible way to learn anything long term and basically how majority of students are. 

Then of course Med School punched me in the face and I started cramming last week instead of last night while barely passing, pondering whether suicide is the answer and promising to study daily next time. Of course I never learned my lesson but still...


----------



## Fatherly Milk (Feb 24, 2020)

It has happened sometimes, but I usually don't risk it. There are cases where I studied pretty hard but failed (never ask me for help in math or science). I have been warned about doing this kind of thing, though. I guess I look lazier than I am.


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Spew said:


> So, I've always had this "gift" I guess you could call it of being able to pass, even most times ACE, a test with barely any effort. I remember in most of my public school life I didn't even study and I would get commended on my tests or do really good on projects that I would never do with a group I would always do by myself. In college it was a little tougher in the beginning because I wasn't used to having the self discipline to turn things in on time or keep track of test dates, but even yesterday I only gave myself about 6 hours to basically study the entire five chapters I didn't attend class for and I got a B+. I think I have only been in class about 30% of the semester so far and yet I'm still able to do well. It's nice, but what I don't like is I don't really gather the information so once I'm done with the test it's out of my mind. Does anyone else have this "gift"?


What is your studying field? Many works require practice over theory so you will not need these things anyway. Important thing is to choose a good training


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I was not able to write term papers or read a textbook or study for a test until the very last minute. The pressure would be on me, it was an awful feeling of “man have I screwed up, I’ll never do THIS again”, I’d survive the paper or test, promise myself to study properly next time, and then wait till the very last minute the next time. I was unable to succeed unless the PRESSURE was on, which absolutely, positively goes against my normal desires and preferences. I just didn’t care about anything in school unless forced to perform to get through their hoops.


----------

